# Pecan & Madrone Burl Laminate Duck Call



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

This is Pecan with Madrone Burl Laminates with a Mesquite Burl Lip rest and a Brass Band. CA Finish Single Reed.


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Beautiful work Robert!!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks guys!!!!!!!


----------

